# Unable To Access Ebay Via Pts for Shopping Portal



## Railroad Bill (Jun 19, 2011)

Been trying the last two days to access Ebay via Points for Shopping portal but continue to get a message --unable to access this site--

Anyone else having a similar problem?? :unsure:


----------



## pennyk (Jun 19, 2011)

Bill, I just tried to access Ebay and was unable to do so. However, many times in the past I have accessed Ebay through points for shopping and received my points.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2011)

Same here!




But I have also done so before.


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 19, 2011)

I contacted AGR yesterday, both by email and by phone. The CSR I talked to by phone said he would pass the issue along to their technical support department.

I did notice that the ebay shopping reward points were very recently increased to two from one and I brought up that I was thinking that maybe that the person who programmed that increase had done something to disable the clickthru.


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 19, 2011)

I did a follow-up call tonight regarding the issue and the representative did say that the problem has been reported to operations and should be looked into tomorrow. I also inquired about receiving the appropriate compensation for the purchases (2 points for every $1 spent) and she suggested I call back on Wednesday to see if they can retroactively credit my AGR point balance. She also stated that she was authorized to award me 50 AGR points for the inconvenience.


----------



## sechs (Jun 19, 2011)

eBay ended all referral programs last week. This would presumably include points for shopping programs.


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 19, 2011)

I was not told that either time I contacted AGR. However upon research, I just found this at the AGR website.

"On 6/16/11, eBay will temporarily remove themselves from participation in loyalty programs. As a result, eBay will not be available as a point earning merchant through the Amtrak Guest Rewards Points for Shopping mall. We will advise members as soon as eBay is available again."


----------



## mark t diehl (Jun 21, 2011)

YES


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 23, 2011)

Since Ebay is coming out with its own rewards credit card I suspect they no longer are interested in giving points to other programs.  . Oh well, there are still many other places to shop and gain AGR points. Adios Ebay!!! <_<


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oddly enough, I just received a follow-up call from AGR today pertaining this issue and the CSR that spoke to me was unaware of ebay removing itself from the points for shopping program. She asked me for item #'s, dates and prices of everything I've purchased from ebay since I made my first inquiry about the issue. That being said, I'll be extremely shocked if I get any AGR points for those purchases made. I suppose it doesn't hurt to try, however!


----------

